

Interview with JavaScript - pimpl
http://ferrante.pl/frontend/javascript/the-interview-with-javascript/

======
danschumann
How do hammers feel about being pounded against nails all day? They don't feel
it, it doesn't matter. It seems to be based on some of the authors emotions
which I won't get into. If you don't like a language, don't use it. If
something is making you sad or angry, you're dong it wrong. To put it simply:
there is a reason javascript is gaining popularity. People who use it for
things it wasn't originally meant for are pushing it into being meant for such
things. Some of my reasons for js'ing is the simplicity of the scope, it's
dual purpose frontend/backend, classless definitions, and I frankly like it
and am productive in it. If you're more productive in a different language,
use it. I received a lot of flame when i started my current position. Now we
use js for most projects. Why? I was getting stuff done efficiently, and they
noticed the benefits of node for straightforward solutions. It's also more
readable when you do it well, especially when using coffeescript. Callbacks
can be managed and should be. Bottom line: If this language is a fad, or if
using the language makes people fail, then those people will starve, and
survival of the fittest will mean a different language wins. So, you don't
have to fight it, because if it is truly worse, it will fail on it's own.
Either way, fighting it will be in vain. Bear peace.

------
harkyns_castle
Should have asked the poor dude about Node and JavaScript's suitability on the
server-side. Can't help but cringe every time I see the latest abuse.

------
fridek
Three paragraphs of fun, then one of Google moaning, one of jQuery and another
of Google. I'm not sure if the one about MS was supposed to be offensive or
not. I'd say this summarizes JavaScript community these days quite accurately,
so well done.

------
EugeneOZ
Go, John, don't stop.

